# IR COde for Goodmans sat boX



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Anyone know if theres an infra red code for a Goodmans GDR10 sat box? Have just found the box whilkst moving my mother in law and might at least use my recently acquired second TiVo for as few months.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

You could try here: http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb.htm

.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Yes I'd looked there and it wasn't listed, hence asking here.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

have you done trial and error on all the Goodmans codes?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

A quick search says it s a Freeview box. Suggest you go through the three Freeview code sets.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

OK tks will try all the Goodman and freeview codecs.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi,

I've got a Goodmans freeview box & I think it's the same as yours. Works fine with TiVo, just go through all the Goodmans codes.

Martin


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Cheers will do


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

martink0646 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a Goodmans freeview box & I think it's the same as yours. Works fine with TiVo, just go through all the Goodmans codes.
> 
> Martin


I've got a Goodmans GDR11 here that I'm trying to use as a secondary RF source to provide Freeview channels not available on my Freesat Sky box (eg Dave, Yesterday, Viva, Challenge etc). Unfortunately neither of the two Goodmans RF codes on my Tivo box works and nor does any of the Freeview sets (either the 1 of 3 to 3 of 3 sets or the 1 of 2 to 2 of 2 sets) or the Tivo codes set. I have also tried the Alba, Bush and Matsui sets (since these brands were often interchangeable within the Dixons empire latterly) but to no avail.

It many ways it is the perfect box for this job as although it has a quite appalling EPG of its own (you can only view programs during the evening on one channel at a time) making it horrible for live viewing (as indeed my mum pronounced it to be after the DSO Helpscheme had provided her with it and an aerial upgrade but before she decided to upgrade her old tv) it has the distinct advantage of a good quality built in RF modulator. It is also exceptional with weak signals and this means that despite my location some 25 miles or so away from the local transmitter I can now get all five SD Muxes. Pre DSO I could only get 2 Muxes from this transmitter although I have now also upgraded the portable aerial to an SLx Gold Digitop Indoor Aerial. Now I get all five Muxes with a very strong signal. The roof top aerial is a communal one that is long ago broken in some fashion and the management company here refuse to fix it on the basis that we now have a communal Sky dish signal in each flat and they think we should only be using that.

So anyway I would like to get the RF codes for this box to work on my Tivo if possible. It should be noted that the remote for this box is a so called "universal remote" that transmits channel change codes also recognised by several other Digital Switchover Helpscheme supplied boxes including Digital Vision and a Tvonics box model. It can also be re programmed to send volume up/down and tv on/off commands to a very wide range of televisions. However the Freeview box channel change signal understood by the GDR11 or transmitted by the "universal remote" cannot be altered.

Can I assume that the only way to do this is the long and painful way with a Pronto etc and if so is there anybody living in the Home Counties or London who would be prepared to capture them for me if I took the remote and the box over to them? Also even if I do that is there anyone willing to process them and get them sent out with the daily updates by the AltEPG project.

I suppose I had better also post this over at AltEPG since probably more people are now reading that forum than this one.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Have a read of this thread

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=514#p5864


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

DX30 said:


> Have a read of this thread
> 
> http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=514#p5864


Thanks. I think I now looked at the AltEPG post although was a little offput by the fact that the OP there made the process sound rather daunting (i.e. one slip and the whole thing fails and you have to keep going back round the loop).

On the other hand I am usually quite determined to get something to work once I have started on it so perhaps I will give it a go. I still think the step by step guide there could however be turned in to plain English more to assume someone who can just drive a keyboard and a remote and not someone with any previous knowledge of Linux. Tarballs and their expansion is in particular one area that always fills me with considerable horror and doubt......


----------



## Vypr (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry for necroing a thread.
I followed the instructions from the Tivoland forum link above and created a TCL file that works with the Goodmans GDR11 STB (attached)

To use it, unzip the file and the FTP the GDR11.TCL file to your /var/hack directory.
telnet to the Tivo and go to the /var/hack directory and enter the following commands:

*tivosh
Source GDR11.TCL
GDR11
exit*

It should say that it added the GDR11 to the database and prompt you to reboot your Tivo.

Before rebooting, open up tivoweb in your browser and go to the following screen:

System>MFS>Setup.
Look for an entry for Source, there are two numbers next to it. take a note of the first one (On mine it is 416797/14)
on the telnet session enter the following command

*dbsetx 416797/14 CableBoxCodeNum 29992*

(replace 416797/14 with whatever your number was)

Press enter and it should tell you that it has changed the code.

reboot the Tivo and with any luck your STB will change channels using the IR wands.

Note: On the GDR11 boxes, make sure you disable the auto-off feature or you'll just get a lot of blank recordings.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Vypr. Thanks for your great work in sorting this out for the GDR 11 as I had been too lazy and/or busy to get round to sorting it out up to now.

Can I assume that to use the GDR11 as a secondary source Freeview box on a dual Sky and Freeview setup that its just a question of running the manual Telnet code to set the CableBoxCodeNum to the Goodmans rather than as the primary box?

Also is there no chance that AltEPG can at least incorporate the boxes for which members have created RF files in to their database of Freeview boxes. They seem to have sorted out most other issues with running the service by now so we may be at a time when they can do this.

Hopefully quite a lot of people will be keeping Tivos going for several more years as secondary tv sources for bedroom tvs etc (since having an HD picture really makes no difference on 14" screen size). My Tivo is actually primary as I'm going to move very soon and not have a UK home for a while and I don't want to buy flashy new tv only to put it in to store. However I suspect that once Wimbledon, F1 and the like begin to broadcast in 3D the case for upgrading and getting new equipment will become compelling. Just a shame the new equipment can't be a Tivo unless you live in a Virgin tv area.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Vypr said:


> To use it, unzip the file and the FTP the GDR11.TCL file to your /var/hack directory.
> 
> telnet to the Tivo and go to the /var/hack directory and enter the following commands:
> 
> ...


Vypr,

Its now some months later and I'm finally trying to get my GRD11 box working on my Tivo as a secondary box source on a dual Freesat and Freeview setup (the Sky Freesat box being the primary source and the GDR11 Freeview box the secondary one)

Unfortunately after telnetting to my Tivo on 192.168.0.4 and changing to the var/hack directory with cd /var/hack I ran in to problems with your commands. I can enter tivosh okand get the % prompt but when I enter the message Source GDR11.TCL at the % prompt I get the message "invalid command name GDR11.TCL". However your GDR11.TCL file is definitely sitting in the /var/hack directory as you requested.

Do you have any idea what the problem seems to be?


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> Unfortunately after telnetting to my Tivo on 192.168.0.4 and changing to the var/hack directory with cd /var/hack I ran in to problems with your commands. I can enter tivosh okand get the % prompt but when I enter the message Source GDR11.TCL at the % prompt I get the message "invalid command name GDR11.TCL".


Are you sure about the error message? Try *s*ource rather than *S*ource.

I'd expect if you used *S*ource you would get the error message *invalid command name "Source"* and if it was a problem finding GDR11.TCL you would have an error message *couldn't read file "GDR11.TCL": no such file or directory* so I think you might have misread the message.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

DX30 said:


> Are you sure about the error message? Try *s*ource rather than *S*ource.
> 
> I'd expect if you used *S*ource you would get the error message *invalid command name "Source"* and if it was a problem finding GDR11.TCL you would have an error message *couldn't read file "GDR11.TCL": no such file or directory* so I think you might have misread the message.


DX30 you are correct in your disagnosis. It was Viper's slight but crucial error in using an upper instead of lower case S for Source that caused the failure issue. When switching to using the phrase "*source GDR11.tcl*" it is accepted However when I enter GDR11 at the next line I have a new problem as I now get the errior message:-

*"Setting GDR11 codes for Tivo 29992...
can't open object (errDbNotFound)"*

Do you or Viper have any thoughts or suggestions on why I am getting this error?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm still no further forward with the reasons for the "Database Not Found" message or with how to set the secondary box code on a dual source Tivo setup
using Freesat and Freeview boxes to use this IR codes file for the Goodmans GDR11.

Does anyone have any suggestions. I really would like to get this working so that I could use my Tivo to record the F1 Forum and any other programs only recordable from the Freeview and not the Sky Freesat box source.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Vypr said:


> Before rebooting, open up tivoweb in your browser and go to the following screen:
> 
> System>MFS>Setup.
> Look for an entry for Source, there are two numbers next to it. take a note of the first one (On mine it is 416797/14)
> ...


So is the second number sequence divided by a slash following Source in the MFS/Setup file the number to be used if you want to set IR codes for a secondary Freeview box source input via RF on a dual Freeview/Freesat system setup then?

Unfortunately I'm still no further forward with the reasons for the "database not found" message when entering *GDR11* after first entering *source GDR11.tcl*

Could the issue be that /var/hack/ircodes is not in my Path on the Tivo? Or do I need /var/hack/ircodes at all?


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

I'm afraid you'll need to wait for Viper on this. I haven't tried this method myself so have no knowledge of the specifics involved. When I needed a new stb I took the easy way and just bought a supported Sony D800 on ebay.


----------



## Nick1Austin (Dec 13, 2006)

Pete77,

The script you are using overwrites an existing set of IR blaster codes with new values. The problem is this line in the script:
set tivoir [db $db open /Component/Ir/TivoFormat/29992]

The Set-Top Box code 29992 does not exist in the IR Code Database on your TiVo so you will have to use a different code. I suggest using 20000 as this was a Pace box that is now obsolete. Edit the file GDR11.tcl to change this number.

You only need to run this script once. It permanently changes the MFS database and from then on to use this box select PACE as the manufacturer then pick code 020000.


----------

